# Whats it worth



## 944 timbo (11 mo ago)

Hey all,
I have a 2002 A6 with 138k miles and the 6spd trans, tuned to 360hp at the wheels with all the APR stuf, even the old APR full exhaust. 
What do you think its worth?


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

I haven't seen alot of c5 a6's for sale recently since alot of them have been neglected and ended up in junkyards. In a normal market its probably worth around $3-4k but with the market now maybe $5-6k? Maintenance history and other things will obviously affect the price. How the timing belt been change for a second time yet? Good to see these still around on the road.


----------



## 944 timbo (11 mo ago)

I'm unsure about the timing belt. The most recent thing I did was last summer which was a clutch upgrade to handle 500+ in torque if I want to start adding boost. I see places like Hagerty puts out values for the b5 S4 but not these A6's. It does do the 0-60 in 4.7 so I had thought about comparing it to the RS6 values??


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

Yeah ive been following the prices closely b5 s4 and even a4 prices are through the roof. I think the A6 prices are held back by its subjective looks mainly from the back. I personally like the way they look but alot of people see them as beluga whales.


----------



## 944 timbo (11 mo ago)

Daredoole said:


> beluga whales.


haha! so true. I'm going to have to make up a tee-shirt with an A6 on it that says "Chicks dig Belugas"


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

944 timbo said:


> haha! so true. I'm going to have to make up a tee-shirt with an A6 on it that says "Chicks dig Belugas"


hahah you have to. To clarify I haven't actually seen someone call them beluga whales, I just think they look a little too similar.


----------



## Radoni (Aug 16, 2021)

Keep this beauty!


----------

